# Bookmark issue on new posts



## lamar (Oct 7, 2017)

I can bookmark new posts,  but when I come back later,  the bookmark returns to the same  place,  not at the top of the latest posts.   Otherwise.  the system seems to work well.    Good job guys.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 8, 2017)

lamar said:


> I can bookmark new posts,  but when I come back later,  the bookmark returns to the same  place,  not at the top of the latest posts.   Otherwise.  the system seems to work well.    Good job guys.



Hi there, to resolve, you need to update your bookmarks to the new URL structure then go to the latest post when you visit. 

Another tip: Go to My Activity under Forums to go visit the latest activity of the thread. Thanks!


----------



## lamar (Oct 9, 2017)

I go to forums.....new posts  and bookmark.  It bookmarks that page and hours later,  the same page comes up.   I want my bookmark to open to the the latest post.   Help please.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 10, 2017)

Can you try to bookmark this page and see if that produces the result you were hoping to get? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/6689/posts

Please let me know so I can help others find it too. Thank you!


----------



## lamar (Oct 10, 2017)

The results are the same.   It seems to bookmark a single page and never changes to show new posts. 
thank you for working with me on this.

I think I have found it.  I went to the address you sent  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/6689/posts  and the new posts came up. When I bookmarked that page it returned to the same posts.  I noticed the 6689 number had changed so I edited my bookmark to 6689 and it seems to be working now. 
I will keep checking and advise back if it does not work.


----------

